# Mature Lead Guitar Needed - London Area



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Greetings,

As I posted previously my band of ten years recently folded. I have been kicking around a bit with some local talent, mostly folks I have played with in one project or another over the years, and it looks like we are going to be able to get a decent corporate/private project off the ground. Format is primarily rock/pop standards from the 60s to current. 

We are all mature and experienced; we currently have female vox, keys/rhythm, bass, drums and rehearsal space in Strath-Vegas. We are in need of a mature lead guitar player (vox not required but would be a bonus). 

Although the primary aim is corporate/private we may occasionally play some of the (ever-shrinking) local bar circuit again if everyone is interested in doing so.

If you are interested please drop me a PM and we can chat

thanks!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmmmmm


Is it time?


PM sent.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> 
> Is it time?
> ...


You can check out any time you like, but you can _never_ leave.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Crap!!!!!
> 
> If it turns out that Milkman is too good for youse guys, I am more than inferior enough.
> 
> I also don't come with a quality PA either, so I'm even less use to you.


I would never think I'm too good to play with ANYone. It's a matter of a good fit more than anything.


You could play anthing I can at this stage and probably lots of stuff I can't.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

iaresee said:


> You can check out any time you like, but you can _never_ leave.


Yup.

I've learned that once it's in your blood you're a lifer (or at least that's the way it works for me).:rockon:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

I recommend jello wrestling to decide who gets the position.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Paul said:


> On second thought, I'll Rochambeau you for it, it's less, errrrrr, ethnic.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rochambeau
> 
> (see definition #2)


I love Urban Dictionary (Rusty Trombone!). Something tells me that a Rochambeau contest would be over pretty quickly!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I would concede.

I still use and enjoy my love lobster and his two clams.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Pansy!!!!! Jello is for Mormons!!!!
> 
> Turkish Oil Wrestling is how REAL men choose the winner!
> 
> ...



*Thinks about what Paul and Milkman are going to do*

*Takes a step back...*


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

... oh my ...




Milkman - PM responded to

Paul - Yes, Strath-Vegas=Strathroy. So ... assuming that you live near Milkman that would be ... hmmm ... <checks figures again> ... yep $172 a trip at today's gas prices.  is right.


----------

